# You fave contouring shades?



## Kels823 (Apr 11, 2007)

(That should say 'Your'.. sorry)

Ive been rocking the sweet as cocoa as my contour color forever. Just looking for more ideas, especially for darker skin tones. 

TIA!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Blunt [blush] is a good one.  for crazy in-depth photo or night out looks i like to use Brun e/s and blend it really well to that it makes the contour pop


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 12, 2007)

I use MSF Dark as a contour/bronzer shade.


----------



## saralicious (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm currently using msf natural in medium..If i wanted to use the msf natural as a contour..what shade would it be?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 23, 2007)

I use Blunt, Natural MSF in Dark, or Shooting Star MSF (my absolute fave) for contouring.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blunt, Tantone, Format, and Deep Dark MSF.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blunt blush or Metal Rock MSF


----------



## aziajs (Apr 24, 2007)

I use several of the same shades as the ladies above and a few more:

Format blush
Metal Rock MSF
Dark or Deep Dark MSF
NARS Casino Bronzer
NW700 Hyperreal Foundation (my MA suggested this, it's awesome)
BE Warm Deep Foundation
Raisinesque Cheekhue


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 24, 2007)

Cosigning on Blunt Blush! It's Matte and gives the perfect subtle contour taht can be intensified if you want.  Gotta love it


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 14, 2008)

dose anyone ( nc 40 and up) use "emote" for a contour powder?? or for anything??


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_dose anyone ( nc 40 and up) use "emote" for a contour powder?? or for anything??_

 
I'm NC40 right now (usually NC35-37) and I use Emote but now that I'm a bit darker I've been having to sorta pile it on.  I tried my Cork e/s which is very close to Emote but a tad darker and it works too


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I use and love Blunt.


----------



## adela88 (Jun 15, 2008)

i use strada or so ceylon as contouring (normally use ceylon ontop for the cheeks to 'pop') im lighter than a nw15 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for darker skntones if you could get hold of metal rock msf- ive seen it look absolutly gorgeous
also Guerlain Africa Rythm sun powder- very shimmery (bit expensive) but worth it (comes in lovely packaging)


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 15, 2008)

Alrighty!! Blunt has been added to my Must Have list....


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm very light-skinned, but my shade of foundation (well, at least by classification goes) begs to differ. I really love the way Shade looks though. Good for medium skintones.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

Good thread.

I'm learning more about contouring and I'm interested in some recs for contouring colors. I'm an NW43 if that helps.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Good thread.

I'm learning more about contouring and I'm interested in some recs for contouring colors. I'm an NW43 if that helps._

 

blunt will be good for you


----------



## neezer (Jun 16, 2008)

lol i use Embark!! hahaha


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 16, 2008)

I just picked up Blunt...finally!

What I'm, normally, using for my NC20 shade:

_Emote_
_Harmony_
and the ever elusive discontinued _LOVECRUSH_ Sheertone Shimmer Blush...mmmm the best. I haven't run out of this yet...but when I do, you'll hear about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trust!


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I just picked up Blunt...finally!

What I'm, normally, using for my NC20 shade:

Emote
Harmony
and the ever elusive discontinued LOVECRUSH Sheertone Shimmer Blush...mmmm the best. I haven't run out of this yet...but when I do, you'll hear about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trust!_

 
Ooh! Harmony! I've been contemplating copping it. You think you can swatch it for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to find contour shades, and I haven't tried Harmony yet.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2008)

After reading this post, I think Dark/Deep Dark MSFN applied with a fan brush would work for me...but what about Refined Deeper Bronze?  Would that be good to contour with for a nice glowy look?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 24, 2008)

Harmony for my NC35 skin.


----------



## Distinque (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_After reading this post, I think Dark/Deep Dark MSFN applied with a fan brush would work for me...but what about Refined Deeper Bronze? Would that be good to contour with for a nice glowy look?_

 
I use Refined Deeper Bronze to contour and I'm NC43


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome, I'm about NC45, and I've never found a bronzer that shows up on me as contour. I didn't want to resort to using the darker MSFNs because my mum will steal them to set her foundation!

BTW, totally bookmarking your blog.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 24, 2008)

Blunt. It's a staple for me.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jun 25, 2008)

blush: blunt, raizin, strada

e/s: texture, embark

msf/n: dark, deep dark

studio stick foundation: nw55


----------



## lvgz (Aug 7, 2008)

do you guys think blunt would be a good contour for an nc40? im looking for something matte.. or maybe the contouring duos that mac came out with. just dont know what shade


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 7, 2008)

harmony is the best!! lucky to find it at a cco


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup yup...Blunt is a must have for contouring for me.....but i've recently now started using Sweet As Cocoa as a coutour...its beautiful!!  I'm an NC50....im telling ya, try it! Gorgeous!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 8, 2008)

I Use Nars Casino Bronzer or matte bronze by mac. both look great.


----------



## nony222 (Aug 21, 2008)

harmony is the best 4 me
i'm 30-35 nw


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 27, 2008)

hey ladies....

Ok, I've been using the brown side of the HIP Brazen duo for a contour shade....but I'm worried that this may be too dark...or that I'll look like I've got hyperpigmented cheeks, instead of a beautiful contour....I don't know my MAC shade but that's me in the avatar.....and here's a pic of the e/s in case you don't know...it's the brown side.  I hope someone can help me out...maybe tell me a better shade...


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 27, 2008)

currently I've been lightly using Shadester (sculpting powder) 
and for a more glowy look, with Woodwinked &/or Golden Bronze (iridescent loose powder)


----------



## makeba (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_hey ladies....

Ok, I've been using the brown side of the HIP Brazen duo for a contour shade....but I'm worried that this may be too dark...or that I'll look like I've got hyperpigmented cheeks, instead of a beautiful contour....I don't know my MAC shade but that's me in the avatar.....and here's a pic of the e/s in case you don't know...it's the brown side. I hope someone can help me out...maybe tell me a better shade...




_

 
i love this shadow by HIP its soo sweet. i use the brown side for my eyebrows but have not thought about using it for a contour. i dont see why it would not work for you just dont use a heavy hand.  you only want to swipe it back and forth lightly below the cheek bone area!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try blunt by MAC it should work just as good. I use Sable blush by Iman (walgreens has it) as a contour shade and find great results.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

Like many others, Blunt blush is one of my staples.

I was actually put on to it by some other Specktra members and I'm so glad! I never did contouring prior to buy Blunt a few months ago. My made up face look so much sexier and sophisticated with some contouring.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am NW 47... I love Cargo Bronzer in Dard as a contour and Nars Albatross as a highlight.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i love this shadow by HIP its soo sweet. i use the brown side for my eyebrows but have not thought about using it for a contour. i dont see why it would not work for you just dont use a heavy hand.  you only want to swipe it back and forth lightly below the cheek bone area!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try blunt by MAC it should work just as good. I use Sable blush by Iman (walgreens has it) as a contour shade and find great results._

 

For the eyes.. try MAC Folie, Saddle, Swiss Chocolate, or Embark.


----------



## aphrodite_19 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi ladies!

i am looking for a contour shade and the MA suggested to me msf natural in deep dark. however, i cdnt really see much difference when he applied it for me. i still bought it though. shd i change it for sthg else? for reference, im NC 45 in studio fix.

pls help! thanks


----------



## elongreach (Mar 19, 2009)

I use Format blush or a contour shade I got from the Pro store over christmas.


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Mar 19, 2009)

i use emote, but i kno it was limited edition. im NC30/35. wedge eyeshadow is a gr8 contour colour but its an e/s- i use it cos as a contour colour as it doesnt show up on my eyelid which is darker than my cheeks!


----------



## Entice (Mar 23, 2009)

I really need to try this Blunt blush out since they've discontinued the Shape and Sculp powder in Warm Light Definitive (which is the one I'm currrently using).


----------



## kittykit (Mar 23, 2009)

I use Too Faced Beach Bunny


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Blunt as well.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

NYX Cocoa blush ftw!


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 24, 2009)

NC35-37 and I use Studio stick in NW35.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

Blunt or Raizin blush.
Embark or Espresso eyeshadows.
NW50 or NW55 Studio Stick foundations.
Warm Light/Definitive Duo powder.

Sometimes I mix the colours, too.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Blunt or Raizin blush.
Embark or Espresso eyeshadows.
NW50 or NW55 Studio Stick foundations.
Warm Light/Definitive Duo powder.

Sometimes I mix the colours, too._

 
Lipshock, where have you been? I loved your youtube videos and I have seen you at the local MAC Store. You are so so pretty. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Lipshock, where have you been? I loved your youtube videos and I have seen you at the local MAC Store. You are so so pretty. Thanks for your recommendations._

 

Lurking.  =]

When did you see me?  Did you say hi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And thank you so much for the compliment.  I'm blushing over here!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Lurking.  =]

When did you see me?  Did you say hi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you so much for the compliment.  I'm blushing over here!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I saw you last summer at the MAC store and I didn't say hi because at the time I did not know who you were until I saw your videos. I remembered your face because I thought you were really nice and pretty.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. Currently, I only use a deep cocoa e/s it's no name. It looks fab!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 27, 2009)

any recs for bronzer for NC42?


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 29, 2009)

I use Tantone or Nars Casino.  Sometimes MSF Natural in Dark.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I missed out on the MAC Sculpt and Shape Collection!  

What would you recommend for an NC40?

I'm thinking either of these two:

Emphasize Shaping Powder (Pro) & Bone Beige Sculpting Powder (Pro)
Bone Beige = Cream with fine Pearl / Bone Beige = Soft warm brown matte 

Lightsweep Shaping Powder (Pro) & Shadester Sculpting Powder (Pro)
Lightsweep = Warm beige with fine pearl / Shadester = Midtone leathery brown


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 10, 2009)

For contouring, i love Joe Blasco's pressed powder in Ebony. I have the loose powder and is the perfect, neutral shade.


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I was also wondering what would be a good contour shade for tanned asian skin? (sorry I don't wear mac foundation so I don't know the colour equivalent. I definitely have yellow undertones though). 

I often find that colours just look dirty on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (especially some kinds of bronzer) and I'm afraid blunt would be too dark.

Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friedargh* 

 
_Hey everyone, I was also wondering what would be a good contour shade for tanned asian skin? (sorry I don't wear mac foundation so I don't know the colour equivalent. I definitely have yellow undertones though). 

I often find that colours just look dirty on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (especially some kinds of bronzer) and I'm afraid blunt would be too dark.

Thanks in advance! <3_

 
You should try the duo that came out with the MAC dsquare collection that has "Accentuate".


----------



## User38 (Sep 29, 2009)

The darker of the duos would be perfect imo.. the lighter one is for NC15 type skins. If you just want the darker shade then get the Sculpt in the pan.


----------



## MissLisaMarie (Oct 4, 2009)

hey gurllls do u think blunt would work on nc35 ? or is it too dark?


----------



## User38 (Oct 4, 2009)

Blunt is a good sculpting color for NC35... the darker of the two Sculpt/accentuate in DSquared would also work.  If you want one of the best contouring products try the Kevin Aucoin Sculpting powder.. or the NARS Zen.. these are great contouring products.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Oct 4, 2009)

Blunt blush. It's a very subtle contour shade. Not dramatic at all even with a heavy hand. I'm an NC45 for color reference.


----------



## disconlemonade (Oct 9, 2009)

Nars Casino is my number one, Blunt if I want a more emphasized contour. Harmony for a a light natural contour.


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 31, 2009)

So I went and tried MAC's Blunt blush as a contour colour...it blends in with my NW45 skintone...it blends in so much that it covers my natural contour that i have...i tried the darker of the 2 sculpting duos form the DSquared2 collection and it was too ashy on my skin...however when I went to Sephora I tried the darkest of the contouring palletes from MUFE, that shows up on my skin and is much warmer (not ashy, with slight redtones) and looks more natural on my skin when applied with a light hand so I think I'm gonna get that soon


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 3, 2009)

NC50, just copped Blunt at my local CCO!
Thanx for the recommendation guys!


----------



## User38 (Nov 3, 2009)

when using sculpting colors, you have to know what your skin tone is.  some colors are way too light for some complexions from 30+ shades (taupe, spice, emote).  And, for some light complexions just right.  If you are using these for personal application you should have what suits you. If you are applying it on clients, you will need a light, mid tone and darker sculpting powder with no pink/orange or too much grey.


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

I use the DSquared2 duo in Accentuate and Sculpt. Very natural.


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

my favs are NARS multiple in Rapa Nui and Hourglass bronzer in Mirage. I wear MUFE HD in 173


----------



## luvsic (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone recommend a contouring shade for an NW25-30 (I am not sure what I am, I originally thought I was an NC20-30 but now I definitely know I am an NW?) I tried my sister's "harmony" shade but it came off as a little reddish on my skin...maybe it was just the lighting, though. 

I contour my nose (not really my face), and I am looking for a good shade. Also, does anyone recommend a good blending brush for that too? My highlighting shade is MAC ricepaper. 

TIA!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_NC50, just copped Blunt at my local CCO!
Thanx for the recommendation guys!_

 
Yeah so after using Blunt blush....I could use this not as a contour but as a face powder. It blends in with my skin. Dammit.


----------



## evelyn_132 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, any recommendation of contour powder for NC 25-30? Thanks!


----------



## gujifijian (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Embark 2! Can't decide wat's a good color for contouring so I'm resorting to eyeshadow! Works great! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_lol i use Embark!! hahaha_


----------



## angelynv (Feb 1, 2010)

E.L.F. cool bronzer is an amazing matte bronzer which comes in a pallette with 4 different shades - its brilliant and cheap!

p.s. I am NC42


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

Mac Blunt Blush


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 4, 2010)

ive been using deep dark msf to contour lately


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 4, 2010)

Harmony or Emote if you can find one bc its d/c!


----------



## Regality101 (May 6, 2010)

I use Bobbi Brown's Bronzing Powder in Deep 4.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 9, 2010)

I'm an NC50. I never contour, but I have been wanting to try. I think I will pick up Blunt the next time I go to my MAC store.


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2010)

I just picked up Milani's pressed powder in Earth Glow and use it for contouring. It's working pretty well for me. Hasn't broken me out either. Just throw away the useless applicator it comes with. It's a nice brown color with no red, orange or glitter/shimmer to it. Oh and the best part is that it's only $6!!


----------

